# securing kitchen cabinets



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a dog-proof kitchen cabinet lock, particularly for cabinets where there are 2 doors opening from the middle?

The plastic baby locks look like a decent design, but I have heard that the plastic is flimsy and it looks like it could be easily chewed off by a determined and bored dog.

Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You can do a magnetic lock, but that can be kind of a PITA.


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a few friends that have a Great Dane who likes to get into cupboards they tie them closed, but that could be a pain. If it is just one double door cupboard what about a small metal slider lock just screws in, might look the greatest but would do the job.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I've tried everything and still can't foil my Siamese cat.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

What about the plastic locks that are inside the cabinet? Again, not convenient to open easily but can't be chewed off.

Like this one:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

gsdraven said:


> What about the plastic locks that are inside the cabinet? Again, not convenient to open easily but can't be chewed off.
> 
> Like this one:


I thought that's what he was talking about, is there another plastic kind? There's just enough room with the cabinet partially open like in the picture that a really determined dog could probably stick their nose in and chew at the plastic, but if the OP was referring to some other kind of plastic lock, the one you posted would probably be the best and easiest solution.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is the magnetic kind: Baby Gates, Baby Proofing & Child Safety Products by KidSafe | Cabinet Locks: Magnetic Tot Lok Starter Set


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I thought that's what he was talking about, is there another plastic kind? There's just enough room with the cabinet partially open like in the picture that a really determined dog could probably stick their nose in and chew at the plastic, but if the OP was referring to some other kind of plastic lock, the one you posted would probably be the best and easiest solution.


 
I assumed they meant the kind that goes around the knobs of a cabinet. Like this:









After I posted it I thought that if the dog already knew to open the cabinets then yes, a determined one could snap those easily.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

How is he opening them? If he is pulling on the nob/handle just remove it. Have you caught him in the act?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I had these for 8 years and never had a problem. Used them for all 3 dogs none of my dogs ever showed an intrest in getting in the cabinets.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Store citronella candles in the lowers?


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

gsdraven said:


> I assumed they meant the kind that goes around the knobs of a cabinet. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi! It would have been a good idea to include that, yes, that's exactly what I was talking about..


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Kris10 said:


> How is he opening them? If he is pulling on the nob/handle just remove it. Have you caught him in the act?


Actually my cabinets do not even have handles or knobs, or any closing mechanism. He (or they) are somehow pulling at it (guessing) and getting a paw or nose in then opening it. I've never caught them, but I've come home to find it opened and stuff within eaten .. yesterday it was some uncooked rice, and some old protein powder stuff. Today I've put screws and wrapped wires to keep them out, but I want to do something better looking that is easier to put on and remove.

Kiya -- those look very interesting, are they metal, and where did you find them? Thanks.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I probably got them in walmart, I got the picture from amazon they have a lot of different types, mine are plastic 







Amazon.com: kitchen cabinet locks baby


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

We have the magnetic Tot Loks and they are AWESOME. You cannot see the lock from the outside, and you use a magnet held against the door to unlock it. We had them to keep kids out and they work great. No dog is going to get that open


----------

